# Poisonous Plants and dogs



## thelimolady (May 16, 2007)

I have a 15 week old golden retriever....we have a male holly tree that extends over our deck......the pup constantly is chewing on the leaves that have dropped. Should I be concerned?? Some people have told me that holly is poisonous...I have always heard that it is the female plants that bear the red berries that is poisonous. What's the scoop?


----------



## Misskiwi67 (Mar 30, 2007)

In: Veterinary Toxicology, Beasley V. (Ed.)
International Veterinary Information Service, Ithaca NY (www.ivis.org), 1999; A2634.0899
Plants that Affect the Gastrointestinal Tract (Part II) (Last Updated: 9-Aug-1999)

V. Beasley

Department of Veterinary Biosciences, College of Veterinary Medicine, University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign, Urbana, IL, USA.

Ilex spp. - Holly Berries

Major Species - Dogs, cats 
Usual Time of Onset - Hours 
Usual Duration (if survives) - Hours to 2 days, potentially lethal


Description

* A deciduous or evergreen tree which may reach 40 feet in height.
* Leaves - Dark green, shiny, very stiff with coarse spiny teeth.
* Flowers - Small white inconspicuous.
* Fruits - Pea-sized red berries with 2 - 8 seeds and a little dark knob on the top of the fruit.

Habitat

* Eastern and Southern North America, westward to Missouri and Texas.
* Often in thickets and swamps; on sandy areas near beach.
* Planted as ornamentals.

Toxic Principle
*
* The leaves and especially the berries are toxic.*
* Some references list the bitter principle ilicin as being responsible for clinical signs.
* Others attribute the effects to the alkaloids theobromine and caffeine (which may be present in a tea) but the clinical effects described in poisoned animals do not closely fit the effects anticipated with poisoning from the methylxanthines.

Signs

* Gastrointestinal upset.
* CNS depression.

Note - Poisoning is rare.

Holly - Note the smooth to spiny variation in leaves (depending on species), the clusters of flowers and fruits in the leaf axils, the male flowers (enlarged, left center) and female flowers (enlarged, lower center), and the berry and seed (enlarged, lower right) of these attractive Christmas plants.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Here is a list of poisenous plants. Holly is under "Shrubs"
http://www.dogpack.com/health/poisonplants.htm

*Poisonous Plants by Category*

*Bulbs:* Amaryllis, Autumn Crocus, Daffodil, Day Lily, Elephant Ears, Gladiolas, Hyacinth, Iris, Lily of the Valley, Narcissus, Orange Day Lily, Tulip
*Ferns:* Aparagus Fern, Australian Nut, Emerald Feather (aka Emerald Fern), Emerald Fern (aka Emerald Feather), Lace Fern, Plumosa Fern
*Flowering Plants:* Cyclamen, Hydrangea, Kalanchoe, Poinsettia
*Garden Perennials:* Charming Diffenbachia, Christmas Rose, Flamingo Plant, Foxglove, Marijuana, Morning Glory, Nightshade, Onion, Tomato Plant, Tropic Snow Dumbcane
*House Plants:* Ceriman (aka Cutleaf Philodendron), Chinese Evergreen, Cordatum, Corn Plant (aka Cornstalk Plant), Cutleaf Philodendron (aka Ceriman), Devil's Ivy, Dumb Cane, Golden Pothos, Green Gold Nephthysis, Marble Queen, Mauna Loa Peace Lily, Nephthytis, Peace Lily, Red-Margined Dracaena, Striped Dracaena, Taro Vine, Warneckei Dracaena
http://www.aspca.org/site/FrameSet?style=User&url=http://www.aspca.org/toxicplants/M01922.htm


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

*Lillies: *Asian Lily (liliaceae), Easter Lily, Glory Lily, Japanese Show Lily, Red Lily, Rubrum Lily, Stargazer Lily, Tiger Lily, Wood Lily 
*Shrubs:* Cycads, Heavenly Bamboo, Holly, Jerusalem Cherry, Mistletoe "American", Oleander, Precatory Bean, Rhododendron, Saddle Leaf Philodendron, Sago Palm, Tree Philodendron, Yucca 
*Succulents:* Aloe (Aloe Vera) 
*Trees:* Avocado, Buddist Pine, Chinaberry Tree, Japanese Yew (aka Yew), Lacy Tree, Macadamia Nut, Madagascar Dragon Tree, Queensland Nut, Schefflera, Yew (aka Japanese Yew) 
*Vines:* Branching Ivy, English Ivy, European Bittersweet, Glacier Ivy, Hahn's self branching English Ivy, Needlepoint Ivy


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

*Misc/Uncategorized:* American Bittersweet, Andromeda Japonica, Azalea, Bird of Paradise, Buckeye, Caladium hortulanum, Calla Lily, Castor Bean, Clematis, Fiddle-Leaf Philodendron, Florida Beauty, Fruit Salad Plant, Golden Dieffenbachia, Gold Dust Dracaena, Heartleaf Philodendron, Horsehead Philodendron, Hurricane Plant, Mexican Breadfruit, Mother-in-law, Panda, Philodendron Pertusum, Red Emerald, Red Princess, Ribbon Plant, Satin Pothos, Spotted Dumb Cane, Sweetheart Ivy, Swiss Cheese Plant, Variable Dieffenbachia, Variegated Philodendron, Yesterday/Today/Tomorrow


----------

